

The Difference Between a Pivot and Reboot [video] - gaoprea
http://www.docstoc.com/video/99051178/the-difference-between-a-pivot-and-reboot

======
gaoprea
Part of a series of 10 short talks on different aspects of running a small
business - <http://www.docstoc.com/profile/thomas-grasty>.

